# Where am I going wrong,Please help!!!



## swiftshashi (Jun 17, 2012)

Guys,I own a Pavilion dv6 6121tx with HD6770M GPU with 725/800MHz clock.I tried overclocking it using Sapphire TriXX to 850/950MHz,and successfully did it.The system was running stable.However after a restart,the clocks went back again to their default value(725/800).
Where am I going wrong??


----------



## Minion (Jun 17, 2012)

Overcocking in a notebook not recommended at all.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 17, 2012)

@OP..
the clock will b reverted in case of the GPU...to make it permanent u have to flash the GPU BIOS which is not recommended...
just note down the freq and set it whenever you want it 



Minion said:


> Overcocking in a notebook not recommended at all.



if he is within the safe limits its gonna be alright...


----------



## swiftshashi (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks all for clarifying.!!!

@Mods,you may close down this thread to save space.


----------

